# clutch: terminal or misadjusted?



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

i have noticed that ever since i bought my 1982 stanza a few years ago that the clutch (cable operated) has gotten harder and harder to depress. lately it got really bad and the cable snapped. i replaced it with an aftermarket replacement part (considerably longer, but it essentially fits fine) and it worked fine for a bit....

then i noticed it was starting to grind when i changed gears, so i tightened the adjuster a bit up where it goes through the firewall, and it got better for a few days... this same thing went on for a month or two, tightening and tightening... but now it is adjusted as tight as it can possibly go and it is still not enough to depress the clutch and change gears.

long story, but a quick question:

does this sound like a clutch going out to you guys? the reason i am unsure is that usually a failing clutch slips as it dies, but this is entirely different, i doesn't slip, i just cant get the clutch to engage so i can take it in or out of gear.

any info is greatly appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

anyone?

i don't want to get the whole thing torn apart and find out my diagnosis was incorrect!

thanks!


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like a combination of worn clutch components and stretched clutch cable. Seems like you aren't able to release the clutch disk (pressure plate not fully releasing). Try another clutch cable, try ordering from a good parts house so you can get a proper length cable.


----------



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

i have searched the internet and called every parts source in town and everyone has the same exact longer cable as the one i already bought... it appears nobody makes an oem style one anymore. it sucks, because i lost the broken piece from my original cable so i cant even have one remade because i don't know the original length.

oh well, i guess it wouldn't be stretching in the first place if the clutch components weren't worn out, so i'll start there and replace the rest of the clucth components first... i just didn't want to have to pull the engine out of the car if it was only the cable...

argh!


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

Is it easier to pull the whole assembly out or something? I would probably pull the axle, drop the crossmember and lower the engine on the tranny side and pull it off (of course you still have the brackets, exhaust downpipe and other stuff to unbolt but you get the idea. You can rent an engine bar to hold the engine up va. using a floor jack.

You could also have a defective clutch fork, that is also a know problem which can cause shudder during clutch release.


----------



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

i was actually just working on the assumption that because it is easier to just unbolt and move the engine on 80's subarus, that the same would be true for my nissan... i hate messing with the halfshafts, steering knuckes, suspension, etc. if i don't have to... but after reviewing the procedure in my workshop manual i do agree that the transmission does look like the easier thing to remove...

how would i know if the fork is damaged or warped? is it something that can be visually inspected upon removing the tranny?


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im interested in your problem as I am having a similar problem with my 93 nissan hardbody. Mine started becoming hard to get into gear and I noticed the master cylinder reservoir was empty, checked the boot on the slave cylinder and noticed fluid in it and assuming it was bad, replaced it. my clutch is hydrolic so I bled the system as best I could and it quit for awhile... then came and went away, and now I start it up and cant get it into any gear anymore... I'm assuming that maybe I didnt bleed the system right or something cuz someone said if it was the clutch it would probably do it all the time. My clutch dont slip either as you were saying. But I do think it could use a new one as it doesnt grab until the clutch is almost all the way released. but changing a clutch in a 4x4 is a real pain in the ass so I'm hoping I wont have to change it out just yet. hope it is just air in the system. curious as to what you find out. good luck:wtf:


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

Nissanman7166 said:


> Im interested in your problem as I am having a similar problem with my 93 nissan hardbody. Mine started becoming hard to get into gear and I noticed the master cylinder reservoir was empty, checked the boot on the slave cylinder and noticed fluid in it and assuming it was bad, replaced it. my clutch is hydrolic so I bled the system as best I could and it quit for awhile... then came and went away, and now I start it up and cant get it into any gear anymore... I'm assuming that maybe I didnt bleed the system right or something cuz someone said if it was the clutch it would probably do it all the time. My clutch dont slip either as you were saying. But I do think it could use a new one as it doesnt grab until the clutch is almost all the way released. but changing a clutch in a 4x4 is a real pain in the ass so I'm hoping I wont have to change it out just yet. hope it is just air in the system. curious as to what you find out. good luck:wtf:


I would first check under the dash and touch around the carpeted area against the firewall where the rod which connects the clutch pedal to the clutch master cylinder passes through. If your hands/fingers end up oily and wet, you have a leaky and bad clutch master cylinder. My Stanza has that problem right now but I'm just waiting to get around to changing it.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I forgot to mention earlier that checking the master cylinder was the first thing I did before checking the slave... I've had to replace a master cylinder before on a toyota I used to own and its rather simple to do. But as I was saying, I checked the master and there arent any leaks. since replacing the slave... fluid seems to be holding in the master cylinder.... have driven the truck about 15 to 20 miles ( mainly using the rpms to slide between gears) and have seen no problems with the master. not to say that none will develop since changing the slave. But as of now I am in the sticky process of droping the transmission with a buddy and replacing the clutch.

The clutch may not have been the problem but I think it could use a new one and I'll have the peace of mind knowing that it wont need one for a long time... I'll post an update and let know how things go and what I find out.


----------

